# good co2 set-up



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a 20gal planted tank and i want to add pressurized co2 for the 1st time. i have been looking at this http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9935&pcatid=9935 and want to know if it will work or is there something else that you could recommend.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi--I started with this system as well and have been happy with it. The bubble counter is useless and broke very quickly but the other parts work very well. I am still using the regulator ~1 yr later and it is still working well.

You may want to check http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/ as well which has lots of CO2 equipment for planted aquariums.

Good luck!

-Roy


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

vtchef said:


> I have a 20gal planted tank and i want to add pressurized co2 for the 1st time. i have been looking at this http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9935&pcatid=9935 and want to know if it will work or is there something else that you could recommend.


I don't know about the rest of the system but I had one of those diffusers and they clog and do not distribute CO2 very well. You will probably be wasting a 50-80% of your CO2 with this system (well CO2 is pretty cheap). OK you get what you pay for. It is still better than nothing so go for it!


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

as ray mentions, diffusers will clog up and will need to be cleaned with a water/bleach solution. and most times, that doesn't work. some people are able to clean them well enough, but most don't, so you never get the same misting as compared to new.

i personally would go to an inline co2 reactor than a diffuser. they will always work (if you build or purchase a decent one), and it means one less thing in your tank.


----------



## c4cache (Jan 21, 2009)

i just bought this on ebay yesterday and am awaiting delivery to up grade my day night system i have now (timer)


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

c4cache said:


> i just bought this on ebay yesterday and am awaiting delivery to up grade my day night system i have now (timer)


I have one of those (excluding the Milwaukee controller) and I'd give it too you free if you come and pick it up!

The problem with mine was the solenoid ran on 120 volt AC and interfered with the controller. Also the needle valve was difficult to set because the CO2 in-line pressure varied somewhat depending on usage. I never got mine to work right. Maybe I'm just mechanically inept?


----------



## Yokomo99 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have to agree with Ray-the-Pilot about the diffuser. I use an Aqua Medic 500 and a power head pump in my 40 gallon. The rest of the system looks good though.


----------



## greenman (Nov 4, 2006)

I to got this set up over two years ago for my 29 gallon. things are running strong. I agree the bubble counter is useless and the duffuser was cheap. However the timer and tubing were great. 

I ended up going with an inline reactor. I'd recommend the same for you if you are using a canister. Check out the DIY reactor in the DIY forum. It's really easy to put together after a trip to Homedepot. No need for clear PVC IMHO, so you should be able to get everything with one stop.


----------



## dthb4438 (May 2, 2007)

The regulator would probably be OK, but the bubble counter is really crap. I had gone thru three in 6 months and won't ever look back. You can save up and get this (see link below) from Orlando and get one of his external reactors. He will make one for you that's very inexpensive. Mine was only $25. That's all you need!! The bubble counter is already on there, the solenoid is definatly worth every penny cause you really don't want to run C02 with the lights out, right? The reactor sits right next to your external filter and works the best IMO. I've tried all sorts of things from the carbon block to paintball systems (from F&S also) and found this way the very best. After all the money I've spent on things, sending them back, or selling them second hand, I could have purchased three of these systems. Think about it, really.

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-systems.html


----------



## c4cache (Jan 21, 2009)

so vtchef did you pick one or is the jury still out.


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

it seems like the one from the Dr smith website is not to good of a set up so i am back to looking for one again.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Regulator:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Milwaukee-MA957-CO2-Regulator-Solenoid-Bubble-Counter_W0QQitemZ270348192841QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item270348192841&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50

Tank:
http://cgi.ebay.com/KEGERATOR-PAINTBALL-5LB-CO2-TANK-NEW_W0QQitemZ220366944530QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item220366944530&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50t

Diffuser:
http://aqmagic.com/store/product_info.php?pName=nano-co2-diffuser-3-pcs-set


----------



## Chris. (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a glass co2 diffuser and a ladder style. My ladder style keeps the co2 in contact for WAYY longer and it is actually being distributed very nicely. Maybe in part to the power head that I have blowing right next to it...the glass diffuser takes a lot of pressure to even make it through.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Pressurized Co2 has plenty of power and pressure to operate the diffuser without any problems. In fact once the regulator turns on almost instantly you will notice tiny bubbles coming from the diffuser.


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

what else besides the regulator ,diffuser, and tank is needed since i may be building this setup myself. also where can i find a 2.5lbs tanks since space is limited and its only for a 20gal tank.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

5lb is fairly small, 18.25" Height

But if this is outside of what you need this link has 2.5lb Co2 tanks.
beveragefactory.com
http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2/C25H.shtml
Another option is shopping at a local paintball supply store in your area. They should have tanks also.

The regulator link I provided above will come with everything you need seal, bubble counter, Co2 tubing. So the tank, regulator, diffuser and your good to go man.


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

how is this regulator http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/choice-co2-regulator.html ? Or is one from ebay going to be just as good.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

GLA sells good quality products. Haven't tried their regulator, a bit out my price range. JBJ and Milwaukee are most popular for a reason. So it really depends on what you are willing to pay. My $.02 is to save the $60 and go with the Milwaukee.


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

how tall will a 2.5lbs tank and regulator be? i need a new stand for my tank so i want to make sure everything fits.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

14" Height


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

are tanks filled when shipped from beverage factory?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

vtchef said:


> are tanks filled when shipped from beverage factory?


no one ships filled tanks.


----------



## joeeey (Mar 10, 2009)

I purchased the same kit a few weeks ago from Dr. Fosters. But after 4 delivery attempts the defusor was delivered broken. I then asked them to credit me for the defusor and I purchased a reactor. Also the needle valve is very cheap design. I went and replaced that as well with a upgraded needle valve. I also purchased a Milwaukee SMS-122 CO2 controller.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

TAB said:


> no one ships filled tanks.


You can get filled tanks shipped from Aquariumplants.com

http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/t.htm

It is cheaper to get an empty tank and fill it at your welding supply place. Unfortunately, unless you have a relationship with the supplier, they may exchange your tank for a relic.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

The beer distributor sells co2 tank and then you take it back for exchange when you need refill. If you do not have place to refill you might want to go that route.


----------

